# Recommended Chuck for Union Gradute Lathe?



## paulkane1 (23 Oct 2015)

What Chuck would most members on this Forum recommended for the Union Gradute Lathe? I see there is a Axminister Evolution SK114 and I think another that fits this spindle is the Super Nova ,I think, Is there any other make on the market that would suit my Lathe,


----------



## Rhossydd (23 Oct 2015)

You'd be able to get a Versachuck to fit too, which can take Axi pattern jaws, but the SK114 would be my preferred choice.
Axminster have a sale on their jaws until the end of the month, so maybe a good time to get the ones you'll need now.


----------



## flh801978 (23 Oct 2015)

I have great service from sorby patriots
I have 8 in all all with different jaws...Cant be pineappled with changing jaws mid job
they cheaper than most chucks too
Ian


----------



## graduate_owner (23 Oct 2015)

I bought an Axminster evolution chuckba year ago, and a set of O'Donnell jaws with inserts. Have not regretted it once. Also the chuck can fit on either side of the headstock.

K


----------



## henton49er (29 Oct 2015)

I don't think that the Supernova chuck is available with the 1 1/2 x 6 tpi thread that you have on the Graduate lathe - you have to use an "exert" which moves the chuck away from the headstock, thereby increasing stress on the headstock bearings and possibly introducing some slight inaccuracies in alignment. 

The Axminster chucks and the Sorby Patriot both have direct threads at this gauge and would therefore be a better bet, in my opinion

. I use a Sorby for anything up to about 18" diameter and only go to my Supernova for anything bigger (my Woodfast will handle up to just shy of 22" diameter).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jamie Copeland (30 Oct 2015)

Hi

I too have a Union Graduate lathe and the chuck thread size you're after is inch and a half by six tpi. If you have the lathe with two threads (one of each side of the head stock) then you can get a chuck which is left and right hand direct thread. Robert Sorby make these. Thats the chuck I use and I personally can't fault it.

For spindle work you need a 3MT drive centre and a 2MT live centre.

Hope that helps. If you have any more questions about your lathe then please PM me, I'll be glad to help if I can!

The Union Graduate is a superb lathe, by the way. You won't regret buying one.


----------

